# Monkii clip advice



## doginabag (17 Sep 2018)

I am looking at moving my water bottle from my frame to my handle bar stem. I have been really getting on well with the roller wheels, but the only downside is that the current bottle locations means that I have to remove my bag when folded.

The obvious solution is to mount the bottle to the handle bar stem with a monkii clip, but it isn't clear to me if you have to use the monkii cage with it, or if you can fit any standard cage?

At £18 for the clip and another £18 for the cage it seems quite a lot for what it is, and I don't like the idea of a velcro strap, it seems you have to stop any time you want a drink. If if cant hold a standard cage, does anyone use an alternative?


----------



## Kell (17 Sep 2018)

I used to use one - I now have a camel back - and I believe you can put a standard cage on it.

The disadvantage of that being that your drink bottle will be upside down when the bike's folded and will, possibly, leak.

As for the velcro, they're designed so that you remove the bottle and cage in one go to drink. So no need to stop. The best place I found to mount it (for me) was on the back of the stem, but around to the right. Took a bit of trial and error, but means it doesn't stick out when folded.

The other thing is to not tighten it too much. Mine cracked and is currently held together with zip ties...


----------



## Kell (17 Sep 2018)

This is where I had mine - though in this guise, I was using it to house the battery for the cree light.

Note the zip ties...


----------



## Cycleops (17 Sep 2018)

This is the obvious solution:


----------



## doginabag (17 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the info. I have also found some videos which make it clearer. I hadn't appreciated that the cage and bottle remain together and removed from the cleats. 
The cleats appear to be simple plastic discs which would ordinarily be fixed tot he standard frame fixings, and the monkii clip is simply bracket to give somewhere to locate these for bikes that don't have the fixing points. So it should be fine to unto the cleats from the clip and fix a standard cage.

I am going to pop down to the nearest bike shop on my lunch and see if they have anything that fits the bill. If not I think I might try a monkii clip with a standard bracket and if it is a bit leaky, get the cage for it later.


----------



## doginabag (17 Sep 2018)

Well cycle surgery had diddly squat, thought about walking a bit further up to Holborn Evans then remembered just how small a store it is and decided it would likely be a waste of effort. 

Got back to work and oops....


----------



## Kell (18 Sep 2018)

I think once you own a Brompton, you have to stop letting silly little things like 'money' get in the way of buying new stuff.

I've never owned a bike before where everything costs so much money to replace - even third party manufacturers know they have a captive audience.


----------



## mitchibob (19 Sep 2018)

I wouldn't waste money on another monkii clip. I found some far better and cheaper SKS bottle holders that do a fantastic job with just velcro to hold onto the stem. Haven't had a bottle eject from either yet, and even manage to keep hold of full 750ml bottles when folding the bars down. Monkii clip lost a bolt on first ride, difficult to get bottle in and out. Just useless, overpriced, rubbish.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SKS-Adapte...=1537386304&sr=8-5&keywords=sks+bottle+holder


----------



## doginabag (3 Oct 2018)

A little update. The cage arrived but they sent a pair of cleats instead of the clip so had to wait another couple of days for that to get sent out.














If the clip and cage together were around the £20 mark I wouldn't have a bad word to say, but at nearly £50 with postage it really isn't value for money in my opinion. I would have hoped for something a little more refined but there we go.

It does the job well enough but one minor issue specific to me is the increased folded width with the bottle attached. I store my Brompton in the void between back to back seats on the train during my commute and with the bottle attached it is a struggle to get the bike in there. With the new trains being rolled out with an even narrower voide it doesn't fit at all.

So I started thinking about alternative places the bottle could be mounted when the bike is folded. A second monkii clip would be neat, but at £18 a go I wasn't going to buy another. Instead I put the spare cleats that were originally sent to good use along with the strap on mounts I was using previously and came up with this.


















Keeps the bike just as compact as it used to be and I can keep using the same cubby holes on the train.


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Oct 2018)

how to you get to it whilst cycling though?


----------



## doginabag (4 Oct 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> how to you get to it whilst cycling though?


When cycling the bottle is on the handlebar stem as normal. When folded I remove the bottle and instead of turning it over and reattaching it to the handlebar stem, I attach it to the seat post frame. It couldn't stay there when unfolded anyway as it would clash with the rear triangle.


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Oct 2018)

seems a ridiculous amount of faff for a water bottle to me... but if it works for you then 

is there any reason you couldn't just put it in here and save all the aggro of 2 different set of clips etc?


----------



## doginabag (4 Oct 2018)

I already use he pockets and a mild case of OCD wont allow me to change their purpose now.  Besides, the way the pockets zip getting a bottle back in while riding would be a faff in itself.

I had a zero faff solution before, that being a regular bottle cage strapped tot he main frame. But that meant that when folded I has to remove my bag and carry it separately, it's probably the engineer in me but I wanted to maximise functionality which meant that bottle location had to go. Moving to the handlebar stem is the next obvious location and the monkii clip system solves the problem of drippy upside down bottle. 
But that then created the new problem of the bike no longer fitting in the storage void on the train, hence the second mounting point while folded.

On the faff-o-meter scale the additional faff of using a monkii clip is cancelled out by not having to carry the bag separately, and the using the second mounting point is really no different to using one mounting point and inverting the bottle.


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Oct 2018)

buy a better bottle that doesn't leak when turned upside down maybe?


----------



## doginabag (4 Oct 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> buy a better bottle that doesn't leak when turned upside down maybe?


Doesn't resolve the issue of fitting it in the storage space on the train.
Im not sure why you are seemingly so intent in proving it to be too much work to have been worth while, it was only a 2 minute job with a screwdriver.


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Oct 2018)

doginabag said:


> Doesn't resolve the issue of fitting it in the storage space on the train.
> Im not sure why you are seemingly so intent in proving it to be too much work to have been worth while, it was only a 2 minute job with a screwdriver.



Oh, sorry. I should really apologise for joining in on a thread that you started which is entitled '...advice' on a public forum.

I though those pockets on the brompton bag are specifically designed to hold water bottles and be accessible when riding?
I realise you have OCD about changing your habits, but as you had asked for advie, and in my mind putting the water bottle in the place it was designed to go would save you from both: 1. your bike looking like its fallen through the accessory aisle at halfords and 2. solve your transportation issue (as you clearly remove the bag to enable the bike to sit in the gap in the train seats) and also 3. Saving you about £60? I thought it merited discussion.
I have clearly not realised that even though you went to the trouble of requesting advice, that you were in fact too stubborn or/or stupid to act on advice that would be given. Please be assured I shall not interact with you in future, so as to protect you're clearly fragile ego. 

PS I am joking


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Oct 2018)

PPS, i'm so sad that I just googled monkiclip on a brompton, and a guy put up a video showing how easy it is to just unclip the bottle when folded and clip it back to the stem so that it is both out of the way and also doesn't leak (the clip works both ways up if that makes sense). But if you prefer to have a brompton covered in jubilee clips because you are an 'Engineer' then you go for it!


----------



## u_i (4 Oct 2018)

Given that a pocket works for T-bag I went with cloth for the cage, a bottle pouch attached with hose clamps to the mast


----------



## doginabag (4 Oct 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> Oh, sorry. I should really apologise for joining in on a thread that you started which is entitled '...advice' on a public forum.
> 
> I though those pockets on the brompton bag are specifically designed to hold water bottles and be accessible when riding?
> I realise you have OCD about changing your habits, but as you had asked for advie, and in my mind putting the water bottle in the place it was designed to go would save you from both: 1. your bike looking like its fallen through the accessory aisle at halfords and 2. solve your transportation issue (as you clearly remove the bag to enable the bike to sit in the gap in the train seats) and also 3. Saving you about £60? I thought it merited discussion.
> ...






ukoldschool said:


> PPS, i'm so sad that I just googled monkiclip on a brompton, and a guy put up a video showing how easy it is to just unclip the bottle when folded and clip it back to the stem so that it is both out of the way and also doesn't leak (the clip works both ways up if that makes sense). But if you prefer to have a brompton covered in jubilee clips because you are an 'Engineer' then you go for it!


I had started typing out a response to each of you points but deleted it thinking that I am better of saving my breath (or fingers?) I don't think that you quite understood my particular issue I was trying to resolve in regards to the monkii clip as no matter what way up the bottle is attached it is not out of the way as you say when folded and stowage as per the below photo would not be possible.






It may not be for everyone, but it is a solution to my particular problem which given the popularity of commuting with a Brompton I thought it may prove useful to some others.

Dare I say next faff is to look at some sort of brake on the roller wheels to stop it rolling out into the aisle when the train banks? 



u_i said:


> Given that a pocket works for T-bag I went with cloth for the cage, a bottle pouch attached with hose clamps to the mast
> 
> View attachment 432791
> 
> ...


Something like that would do me fine it it weren't for the limit on the folded width. Looks useful for all manner of things for short trips when you may not want to carry a bag.


----------



## u_i (4 Oct 2018)

doginabag said:


> Something like that would do me fine it it weren't for the limit on the folded width. Looks useful for all manner of things for short trips when you may not want to carry a bag.



There is no addition to width there to speak of. The compressed pouch adds just the thickness of folded cloth and in the region that is a tad depressed compared to where the width maximizes, in my case by the handlebars if my memory is right.


----------



## ukoldschool (5 Oct 2018)

Re the 'brake' idea, there is a slightly longer seatpost bung that comes with the eazy wheel roller kit, that might help you stop it rolling away when using the standard rollers?

https://www.stows.co.uk/10947/products/brompton-seatpost-bung-with-eazy-wheels.aspx


----------



## Kell (5 Oct 2018)

Had you mounted it offset as I originally suggested, I think you'd have been OK.


----------



## Kell (5 Oct 2018)

Also...

How did you end up spending the best part of £60? From your original link each part was about £18 - was postage really £24?


----------



## doginabag (5 Oct 2018)

Kell said:


> Had you mounted it offset as I originally suggested, I think you'd have been OK.


I did mount it offset originally, but it cant go round far enough without limiting the turn of the bars by the bottle hitting the bag.

I only set it central on the stem after fitting the second mount.


----------



## doginabag (5 Oct 2018)

Kell said:


> Also...
> 
> How did you end up spending the best part of £60? From your original link each part was about £18 - was postage really £24?


I dunno, that number didn't come from me. I did get charged for postage an each item seperately for some reason so I think it was around £48.


----------



## doginabag (10 Dec 2018)

A little update.

All has been going smoothly for the last couple of months, the clip seems to work quite well, the only possible improvement I could think of would be for a 'monkii bottle' with incorporated mounts to omit the need for the separate cage. 

Then last week the clip fell off which I didn't notice until I got to work! I was a bit reluctant to drop £20 on another cage plus bottle, but a few days of cotton mouth and I had ordered a replacement. 

That arrived today, so have popped into cycle surgery to get a bottle for it and came across this. 












Pretty much the system I had in mind. The studs are a different size to those used on the monkii clip, but they can be swapped over.









First impressions are that it seems a bit more solid than the monkii cage, I presume due to the few connections in the chain. Hopefully this one wont bounce off, time will tell. At least it is a cheaper replacement if it does!


----------



## 12boy (10 Dec 2018)

I hate to have stuff on my bike. I do have an adequate behind the saddle bag though. My strategy is so much less sophisticated than the bottle on the frame etc.. Also free.
1 tank up on water before I ride. If it is going to be hot that will include some Gator Aid. Start out well hydrated.
2 Throw one or two 20 oz stainless bottles in the bag for a longer ride. I like steel over plastic. If it is a cold day, a small stainless thermos with something hot. A little lemon in the water helps freshen the mouth and/or cut the phlegm. I have no problem with stopping for a minute for a drink.
3 Chew some gum if cottonmouth is an issue.


----------



## Kell (12 Dec 2018)

These days I just use a camel back on my commute.


----------



## CaptainWheezy (2 Jan 2019)

I had similar requirements to the original poster but for different reasons. I like to be able to plonk the bike in the back of the car on its side, and since I use SPD's (non removable), the bike gets laid on the side with the stem downward. This meant I had to keep removing the bottle cage which was velcro'd on.

Over xmas I designed this:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3327042

It suits my requirements, and if anyone else fancies one (and has access to a 3d printer) you can just download it and print one :-)

Hope its useful to someone else!

Lee


----------



## ukoldschool (3 Jan 2019)

wow - thats excellent!!!


----------



## mitchibob (14 Jan 2019)

I seriously can't emphasis enough how much a waste of money a monkii clip is


----------



## doginabag (14 Jan 2019)

mitchibob said:


> I seriously can't emphasis enough how much a waste of money a monkii clip is


And on that note, does anyone want to buy the spare monkii clip I now have sitting around doing nothing?


----------



## Bee (17 Jan 2019)

doginabag said:


> And on that note, does anyone want to buy the spare monkii clip I now have sitting around doing nothing?



I might be interested. Which version of the clip? In what colour?


----------



## doginabag (21 Jan 2019)

Bee said:


> I might be interested. Which version of the clip? In what colour?


Apologies, I just saw that I miss-worded my last post. It is the monkii cage that I have which I no longer need.

This one, in black.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Free-Parab...F8&qid=1548062840&sr=8-1&keywords=monkii+cage


----------



## mitchibob (24 Jan 2019)

I can flog the bottle holder part for price of postage or if you want to pick it up, a pint, or half, or actually, just arrive and pick it up. The clip is missing a bit. But if you have the clip, then I have a bottle holder that will be waste plastic otherwise.

But really, I've had WAY better success with these...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0144NTZOU/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bee (25 Jan 2019)

mitchibob said:


> I can flog the bottle holder part for price of postage or if you want to pick it up, a pint, or half, or actually, just arrive and pick it up. The clip is missing a bit. But if you have the clip, then I have a bottle holder that will be waste plastic otherwise.
> 
> But really, I've had WAY better success with these...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0144NTZOU/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Who can resist free stuff. Yes please! How about I send you a fiver (digitally... some how?). Should cover postage and buy you a pint...

Cheers,

N.


----------



## Bee (25 Jan 2019)

Bee said:


> Who can resist free stuff. Yes please! How about I send you a fiver (digitally... some how?). Should cover postage and buy you a pint...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> N.



I should have asked, what colour is your bottle cage?

N.


----------

